
AWS Announces Microsoft Active Directory Single Sign On Services - Trisell
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/apn/active-directory-single-sign-on-sso-on-aws-with-bitium/?adbsc=social_blogs_20151208_56104456&adbid=916314751739224&adbpl=fb&adbpr=153063591397681
======
khc
The title is misleading, this is not an AWS announcement nor is it an AWS
offering.

------
rustyconover
How is this new? AWS having SAML 2.0 support is old news being demonstrated at
no less than two ReInvent conferences.

